# correlations inventario



## princesasofia

What do you think about this paragraph?

_Se establecieron correlaciones entre estas mediciones ambientales, los inventarios de emisiones gaseosas de fuentes fija (industrias) y móviles (vehículos) y varias de las determinaciones epidemiológicas realizadas._

Correlations were made among these environmental measurements, records/compillations of gaseous emissions from fixed  and movile sources (industries and vehicles respectively), and several epidemiologist determinations already made.
 
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Doubter

Hola, ¡vaya bocado! Para empezar, pobre de ti porque creo que la frase original es un poco desconexa. Tal vez:
Correlations were made among(st) these//the following environmental measurements: levels of gaseous emissions from permanent/fixed sources (industries) and mobile sources (vehicles), and several of the epidemiological (((determinations))) already ((((depende de la palabra 'determinations)))).
La última palabra sí cabe según el diccionario, pero a mí no me acaba de convencer. ¿Qué entendés vos por 'determinaciones' en el castellano? ¿Tal vez 'pruebas'?
Saludos :+]

OOOPPSS!! Puse 'amongst' porque estoy acostumbrado a expresarme en el 'británico', a pesar de no ser de ahí, pero me imagino que traduces para gente de EE.UU., en cuyo caso es más común 'among' :+)
Leelo otra vez, he metido un par de cambios porque no prestaba atención. Perdón, llevo desde el viernes trabajando en una traducción sin apenas dormir y se me va la olla (eso se dice ahí también, ¿no?)


----------



## princesasofia

Gracias Doubter, me gusta tu parrafo. Con respecto a "determinations", tenes razon se refiere a pruebas.
Gracias 
Saludos =)


----------



## Doubter

Pensándolo bien, lo de 'determinaciones' me suena MUCHO como 'pruebas'. En ese caso, tu frase acabaría: tests already carried out/conducted.
Espero que te sirva!


----------



## princesasofia

What do you think about this new version, Doubter?
 
Correlations were made among: Air quality and urban noise measurements, records of gaseous emissions from fixed and mobile sources (industries and vehicles respectively) and several epidemiologist tests previously made.
 
sorry to bother you
 
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## princesasofia

you are right, "already carried out, sounds much better

thanks again =)


----------



## Doubter

Excellent! A lot more concise. Perhaps I wouldn't have changed "environmental measurements" to "air quality and urban noise levels". Indeed, it does sound better, but did they actually mention those two factors? If you leave it, take off the capital "a" in "air". In any case, hats off to you, give yourself a big hug and a pat on the back for your level of English :+]
And you are very welcome, no bother at all. One day it will be me seeking help...


----------



## princesasofia

Thanks a lot!!!!! I will concider your suggestions =) You are an excellent adviser!


----------



## olivera

Doubter: Do you think so? noise is not mentioned at all. Actually, it is very hard to know what kind of enviromental measures are being referred.


----------



## princesasofia

Noises and air quality are mention in a previous sentence. I am sorry I hadn't mentioned them before. 

_Se realizaron mediciones vinculadas con la calidad del aire y ruido urbano. Se establecieron correlaciones entre estas mediciones ambientales, los inventarios de emisiones gaseosas de fuentes fija (industrias) y móviles (vehículos) y varias de las determinaciones epidemiológicas realizadas. _
__ 
_.  Correlations were made among: air quality and urban noise levels, records of gaseous emissions from fixed and mobile sources (industries and vehicles respectively) and several epidemiologist tests already carried out.
_


----------

